# Enve Mtn Fork vs Niner RDO Boost



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Does anyone have time on both of these forks and care to share a comparison? 

I've ridden the Niner RDO Boost on this exact frame for a 11-12 mile loop, so I am familiar with it. 

I'm debating adding one of these to my Krampus. The Tandell is a wildcard half price option, but I'm debating going with one of the above instead.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I only have experience with the pre-boost versions of both, but was much happier with the ENVE. MUCH.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I floated this question about ENVE, Niner and Whisky a while back. Several people didn't like the Niner. Can't remember specifics but something about a very harsh ride.?


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

I would very much suggest you consider Whisky no. 9… Have had a Niner fork and it flexed so much the paint developed cracks in it.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

bjcccat said:


> Have had a Niner fork and it flexed so much the paint developed cracks in it.


Is it a boost version or previous version?


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

What exactly are you looking for? Standard or LT? If you're looking LT, Here's the ticket on a great fork from great people at a smoking price IF you don't need the brand status. I got one and am impressed.

Sonder Pathfinder


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

BadgerOne said:


> What exactly are you looking for? Standard or LT? If you're looking LT, Here's the ticket on a great fork from great people at a smoking price IF you don't need the brand status. I got one and am impressed.
> 
> Sonder Pathfinder


Not bad, looks like the same fork (and most likely is, as the Whisky is a china fork). Honestly I'd go Tandell over this myself (I don't need or want all the warts).


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> Not bad, looks like the same fork (and most likely is, as the Whisky is a china fork). Honestly I'd go Tandell over this myself (I don't need or want all the warts).


LT, does that mean it adjusted for suspension forks? Wonder if it would throw the geo out of wack on a non suspension frame?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Lenny7 said:


> LT, does that mean it adjusted for suspension forks? Wonder if it would throw the geo out of wack on a non suspension frame?


LT stands for long travel. They now have both the ST 485mm A to C option (for 100mm correct frames) and LT 500mm A to C option (for 120mm correct frames).


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I own the non-boost version of both forks and my Niner in on a Sir9 and the ENVE is on a custom Seven Sola. The Niner is definitely not as supple feeling. The ENVE has more give and feels much better plus looks a lot better with the fender. Another bonus is the flip chip. I believe the ENVE has a little bit more tire clearance too. 
If you ride fast smooth hard pack groomed trails then perhaps the Niner. If you ride more chunky trails, the ENVE is better.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

I’ve ridden both and will reiterate what’s already been said here…the Niner is a harsher ride. IMO the ENVE is so noticeably better riding that I have no reason to stop using it.


----------

